# Just got a Phillips, any info.



## STRAIGHT UP (May 19, 2010)

I just got a Phillips 3 speed made in England, seems to be all original except back tire ITS A SCHWINN, can't find any info. on this bike except that they merged with Raleigh about 1980, this bike is a 1970, rides great, ANY INFO.?


----------



## IJamEcono (May 19, 2010)

I think they started building in the early 20th century...until Raleigh bought them out. Raleigh was number one. If memory serves, Phillips was number two. Either way, I think you're new bikes is fantastic. Great condition. I've had Phillip's bikes, and my main commuter is a 1980 Raleigh 3-speed. Great, solid bikes. Nice rides, like you said.


----------



## sam (May 19, 2010)

Phillips started as a bicycle parts manufacturer--not till after WW2 were bikes build under the phillips name.They were owned by the BBC which bought Raleigh about 1960 and placed all their bicycle brands(10 or so)
under the Raleigh management.Your bike is a Raleigh "B" grade bike---not to mean cheep only that it was a secondary to the 3 main brands built by raleigh.They are going up in value.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info.,  I'm Luv'n this bike!!!


----------



## ftwelder (May 25, 2010)

that is a mighty fine bike. Looks quite original . I have a Rudge, a little older than your Phillips. Fantastic machine.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, that's a nice one.  I've had 3 or 4 of these.  None of them were this nice.  I still have one.  I think it's a 72.
Here's an excellent website, in case you haven't already found it;
http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html
Here's my 72.  The wheels and fenders are off of different bikes.  These make great fixed gear bikes.  I've still got the origional wheels in the basement.  The fenders were long gone when I found it;



I think this one was a 58.  It had Phillips script hand grips that were pretty cool, I don't know why I didn't take a picture.  I sold this one a while back;



Different fender contour is how you spot the pre-Raleigh ones;


----------

